# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  epi.,pitanje

## lolao52

Ovako,rodila sam prije 5 mj i radili su mi epi. 
Znam za samo 5 vanskih savova a za unutarnje nemam pojma.
Sav mi nije bas najlijepse zarastao, ostale su kao neke rupice, unutarnji sav me jako smetaa kod sexa(na samom pocetku saxa), zateze me na desnoj strani a epi. mi je radena na lijevoj strani.
Moje pitanje je dali ce to tako ostati ili ce s vremenom proci i dali postoji ikavo sredstvo koje bi umanjilo ruznocu toga sava i dali ce to zatezanje proci? I unazad par dana sav me poceo peci,zatezati i probadati.
Ima ko kakav savijet osim opet posijetiti ginegologa!?

----------


## toffifeee

Ista priča kao moja. Proći će    :Smile:  , samo malo više s.x-a.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ora

Sad vidim da nisam jedina koja ima taj problem. 
Mene isto smeta kod sexa i to na suprotnoj strani od reza...ne kužim zašto...

*toffifeee* - znači proči će ta neugodnost oliti bol kod sexa? Uf utješi me hehe   :Grin:

----------


## ana-blizanci

to če proći!!!!

----------


## ANKARA

Mene taj šav boli i dan danas (pet godina nakon poroda) kad se mijenja vrijema. Pokušajte stavljati obloge od ulja gospine trave. Čula sam od mnogih "friških" mama da jako pomaže.

----------


## toffifeee

I mene zna boliti kod promjene vremena, sada malo više jer sam dvaput rezana po istom mjestu. Isto me je bolilo na suprotnoj strani nemam pojma zakaj. Ali prođe...  :Smile:

----------


## salen

mene i sad boli kad se *eksam a prošlo je već 13 mjeseci :/

----------

